# Tracing Louise Williams and "Boveno", out of Nordic Doll



## wkiwi (4 April 2016)

Looking for info on the offspring of a mare that we have in our yard "Nordic Doll"

Help us track Lexi's 'daughter'....who will now be 5 years old.
Bay mare 148cm.
Registered with SPSS as "BAVENO"
Owner "LOUISE WILLIAMS"
Dam = Nordic Doll, Sire = Bernwode Benedict.
Breeder Caroline Hutley.

Do you know any horsy people called Louise Williams? Or anyone that might have attended the Sports Pony society Studbook grading days last September and might have more info (e.g. county/region)?

We would really like to know how the pony is doing. Her 'mum' is back competing dressage now, and is ace at half-pass and flying changes.


----------



## applecart14 (5 April 2016)

I think Louise Williams is at the Phoenix National Stud.


----------



## wkiwi (5 April 2016)

applecart14 said:



			I think Louise Williams is at the Phoenix National Stud.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks - I will follow up on that lead.


----------



## wkiwi (15 April 2016)

wkiwi said:



			Many thanks - I will follow up on that lead.
		
Click to expand...

I can't get a response from Phoenix National Stud, either from their website message page or their facebook page. 
So, am assuming this is not the right Louise Williams and am still looking.


----------



## Jasperecj (5 August 2017)

I just came across this post and recognised the mares name . I am helping to produce one of her offspring . Alexs' last foal Zippy he is 5 this year and coming along really well showing lots of potential .


----------



## wkiwi (5 August 2017)

Jasperecj said:



			I just came across this post and recognised the mares name . I am helping to produce one of her offspring . Alexs' last foal Zippy he is 5 this year and coming along really well showing lots of potential .
		
Click to expand...

Hi, great to hear from you. Do you have any photos of Zippy? It would be great to hear how he/she does. 
Alex (we now call her Lexi) is still going well and competing dressage. Did Zippy inherit her amazing elevated trot?
Louise Williams responded and Boveno is also going well, although did not grow as much as Louise wanted. 
Cheers
Wendy


----------



## Jasperecj (5 August 2017)

Send me your email and I'll send you some pics and videos . Elaine


----------

